# 1003.3.3 Horizontal Projections  2015 IBC



## cda (May 1, 2018)

So looking at fire hose valves exposed in corridors.

Not up on projections, but appears the set up attached, violates 1003.3.3??????????


1003.3.3 Horizontal Projections


Objects with leading edges more than 27 inches (685 mm) and not more than 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall not project horizontally more than 4 inches (102 mm) into the _circulation path_. 

*Exception: *_Handrails_ are permitted to protrude 41/2 inches (114 mm) from the wall.


----------



## RLGA (May 1, 2018)

Is this tucked into a corner or is it somewhere along the length of the corridor wall? If in a corner, I would say it is not in the circulation path—if along the length of the wall, I would say that it is.


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

concurr


----------



## cda (May 1, 2018)

Yes on a vertical corridor wall,,

As a person would walk.


Is circulation path defined??

To me a person could walk against or near either side of a corridor wall.

I looked at the commentary picture, and appears to violate that set up.


----------



## RLGA (May 1, 2018)

Yes, "circulation path" is defined in Chapter 2.


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

better yet is if the pipe was extended to the floor for cane detection.


----------



## RLGA (May 1, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> better yet is if the pipe was extended to the floor for cane detection.


The problem with that is it could not function as a system drain. A type of bollard or other device that projects up from the floor on each side of the drain would suffice for cane detection.


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

yes, anything will do as long as it is "fixed" in place.


----------



## cda (May 1, 2018)

CIRCULATION PATH. An exterior or interior way of passage from one place to another for pedestrians.

So I take it,,, it includes the entire width of the corridor ???


----------



## RLGA (May 1, 2018)

cda said:


> CIRCULATION PATH. An exterior or interior way of passage from one place to another for pedestrians.
> 
> So I take it,,, it includes the entire width of the corridor ???


Yes--not just the required egress width.


----------



## cda (May 1, 2018)

So per the drawing attached in op

Some of the hose valve and pipe is between 27 and 80 inches

And extends past four inches 


Seem it does not comply with the section ??


----------



## RLGA (May 1, 2018)

cda said:


> So per the drawing attached in op
> 
> Some of the hose valve and pipe is between 27 and 80 inches
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't comply, since the leading edge, which projects out 6-1/2 inches (more than 4 inches), is at a height greater than 27 inches and is less than 80 inches.


----------



## ADAguy (May 1, 2018)

CDA, ever hit a low branch or you knee while out walking?
Step off a curb while engrossed in your cell phone?
Its what you don't "see" that will get you every time.


----------



## cda (May 1, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> CDA, ever hit a low branch or you knee while out walking?
> Step off a curb while engrossed in your cell phone?
> Its what you don't "see" that will get you every time.




Not my area

Just got lost in the code language vs the picture in the commentary


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> better yet is if the pipe was extended to the floor for cane detection.




Ok this has come around

And I think you have the answer,

So if the corridor is wide enough,

And they say sheet rock box around the pipe,,,

Floor to ceiling, there is no more projection problem??????


----------



## Yikes (Aug 6, 2018)

Doesn't need to be "floor to ceiling" box - - just needs to be "cane detection".  You can essentially build a "curb" at the floor level that will provide sufficient can detection.
for example, if you had 4" tall rubber base on the walls, then build a 4" tall curb and wrap the base around it.


----------

